# Longterm marriage study.



## red oak

Thought it would fit well here. If wrong spot my apologies.

https://preventdisease.com/news/18/121018_Couples-Age-Humor-Tenderness-Increases.shtml

I can relate longer marriage can make a couple more relaxed and friendly towards one another.


----------



## Rubix Cubed

red oak said:


> Thought it would fit well here. If wrong spot my apologies.
> 
> https://preventdisease.com/news/18/121018_Couples-Age-Humor-Tenderness-Increases.shtml
> 
> I can relate longer marriage can make a couple more relaxed and friendly towards one another.


 I must be the anomaly to that study.


----------



## personofinterest

red oak said:


> Thought it would fit well here. If wrong spot my apologies.
> 
> https://preventdisease.com/news/18/121018_Couples-Age-Humor-Tenderness-Increases.shtml
> 
> I can relate longer marriage can make a couple more relaxed and friendly towards one another.


Sounds like my parents, my best friend, and my SIL


----------



## 269370

Is that not more to do with the hormonal changes in later years, dare I ask? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

inmyprime said:


> Is that not more to do with the hormonal changes in later years, dare I ask?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interestingly, men's testosterone levels decrease during marriage. Then as soon as they divorce, their testosterone increases again.


----------



## 269370

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Interestingly, men's testosterone levels decrease during marriage. Then as soon as they divorce, their testosterone increases again.




I did not know this. How is this explained? Is this why I still have all my hair? Cos i married young? 

I was wondering more about the female cycle/PMS...because that’s the only time we ever argue...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red oak

inmyprime said:


> Is that not more to do with the hormonal changes in later years, dare I ask?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Especially in today's world many fear being hurt, abandoned. Issues relating to such only get better with time as only time can prove sincerity, as a result a couple can be more open to teasing and open communication.


----------



## aine

Or as times passes, tolerance increases


----------



## aine

inmyprime said:


> I did not know this. How is this explained? Is this why I still have all my hair? Cos i married young?
> 
> I was wondering more about the female cycle/PMS...because that’s the only time we ever argue...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The book The Female Brain by Louann Brixendine is a good insight into what happens to women in terms of hormonal changes throughout their lives.
In menopause, they lose 70% of their testosterone (drop in sexual desire). Men throughout their lives produce 10 to 100 times more testosterone than women, though it may drop in latter years.

In addition, women lose estrogen which impairs the brain particularly in listening, emotional processing, decision making etc. Women are less inclined to be nurturing at this stage. Perhaps this is why there are more 'grey' divorces initiated by women.

Interesting stuff


----------



## 2&out

Or if you can make it thru Menopause. I am sure varies but mine went nasty/ugly - like turned into a different person - who I did not want to be with.


----------



## red oak

2&out said:


> Or if you can make it thru Menopause. I am sure varies but mine went nasty/ugly - like turned into a different person - who I did not want to be with.


Or one could just balance out the hormones. :smile2:


----------



## Mr.Married

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Interestingly, men's testosterone levels decrease during marriage. Then as soon as they divorce, their testosterone increases again.


Because he decided to take his balls back.....


----------



## 269370

aine said:


> The book The Female Brain by Louann Brixendine is a good insight into what happens to women in terms of hormonal changes throughout their lives.
> 
> In menopause, they lose 70% of their testosterone (drop in sexual desire). Men throughout their lives produce 10 to 100 times more testosterone than women, though it may drop in latter years.
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, women lose estrogen which impairs the brain particularly in listening, emotional processing, decision making etc. Women are less inclined to be nurturing at this stage. Perhaps this is why there are more 'grey' divorces initiated by women.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting stuff




This is depressing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

red oak said:


> Or one could just balance out the hormones. :smile2:




Does this work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red oak

inmyprime said:


> Does this work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Our anecdote; Clean diet; get the chemicals, BPA, hormone mimicking chemicals from food additives out, cut back sugars etc., has helped with us.
We found certain food additives make mood swings much worse. 
Note: anecdotal only; my wife quit all soft drinks on my recommendation years ago to lower her blood pressure which was staying sky high, so she had a few years head start on the above. 

Also we work to balance oxytocin, and others through natural, for us, activities. 

If she has had sugar I can Damn sure tell it. Whole different attitude and gets very edgy.
I can tell if a food additive doesn't agree with her by how her attitude gets.


----------



## 269370

red oak said:


> Our anecdote; Clean diet; get the chemicals, BPA, hormone mimicking chemicals from food additives out, cut back sugars etc., has helped with us.
> We found certain food additives make mood swings much worse.
> Note: anecdotal only; my wife quit all soft drinks on my recommendation years ago to lower her blood pressure which was staying sky high, so she had a few years head start on the above.
> 
> Also we work to balance oxytocin, and others through natural, for us, activities.
> 
> If she has had sugar I can Damn sure tell it. Whole different attitude and gets very edgy.
> I can tell if a food additive doesn't agree with her by how her attitude gets.



Oh wow. You are like her personal hormone measuring instrument 
Thanks for the tips. Balancing out oxytocin naturally is sex, right?
Anything in the name of health & medicine...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red oak

inmyprime said:


> Oh wow. You are like her personal hormone measuring instrument
> Thanks for the tips. *Balancing out oxytocin naturally is sex, right*?
> Anything in the name of health & medicine...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can definitely tell. She was getting really moody not long ago. I thought it was maybe just stress until I found a bag of candy in the truck she had bought when she was in a hurry and really hungry. Threw them away and she mellowed out.

Sex is a part of it. We also practice a little light S&M :smile2: which releases endorphins as well. 
I'll send you a pm with a couple links.


----------



## red oak

aine said:


> The book The Female Brain by Louann Brixendine is a good insight into what happens to women in terms of hormonal changes throughout their lives.
> In menopause, they lose 70% of their testosterone (drop in sexual desire). Men throughout their lives produce 10 to 100 times more testosterone than women, though it may drop in latter years.
> 
> In addition, women lose estrogen *which impairs the brain particularly in listening, emotional processing, decision making etc.* Women are less inclined to be nurturing at this stage. Perhaps this is why there are more 'grey' divorces initiated by women.
> 
> Interesting stuff


Kind of explains why many years ago a woman was expected to have some one to look out for her interests. (had to have permission to sell property, or spend large quantities of money)

Had 2 men I know, ones wife completely broke him financially (several 10's thousands spent from bank, truck repossessed as he worked off, home was in foreclosure before he knew about it which brought him home early) she didn't even know where the money went. she was giving it away: 
The other man, his banker and a pharmacist she tried to give a $200 tip called him (she was trying to spend money left and right.)
Can hit women, mostly of a certain age (menopausal), and was treated with very low doses of a certain mineral. Hardly ever effects men. 

Has happened to other men I know, but those are only ones I have knew personally when it happed.


----------

